# Changing CV Joint boots..Need to drain tranny?



## Ben J (Dec 2, 2005)

Do I need to drain the transmission before I pull the axles?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Ben J said:


> Do I need to drain the transmission before I pull the axles?



Hi!
Welcome to the forums!
If you pull out the entire axle right from the gearbox yes, you'll have to drain it but if it's just the cv joint no, just slide it out and put the new one in.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Howdy. If you are just replacing the boots, the axels don't have to come out at all. I just did mine and never pulled either side. Has been a few weeks and all is fine.



Rick


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

just fiy: it's usually recomended to reaplace the cv joint when the boot tears (replacing the whole axel is usually the same price but much easier).

replacing the boot is fine i guess, but evertime i've done just the boot it would tear again in a few months. plus, you have to think that the joint has now been exposed to road grit and ickies and is most likely damaged.


----------



## Ben J (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all your help. I've mostly worked on VW which bolts onto the inner CV joints. The joints are still in good shape...no clicking when I turn the axle with the car jacked up. There's still plenty of greese in them and it looks clean. I thought it would be hard to get the outer CV joint off...maybe I could cut the old boot off then pound it off the axle while holding the axle? Or maybe it will be easier to just pull the whole axle out of the transmision?

Ben


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I did not drain the tranny fluid... however prepare to catch some fluid (not a lot) when you pull the cv axle out of the transmission... specially the driver's side. Don't pull both cv axles out of the transmission. Complete one side, test the car then replace the other side and test it again. Add fluid if it's under level.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

1st.......... dont worry about draining the fluid just have a catch pan handy as you will loose alittle. Personally if its Due for axles its probably due for a fluid change.

2nd........ just replace the whole axle. The Boots and grease arent THAT much cheaper than an Axle. PLUS Its alot different than dealing with a VW. (I've got a '62 targa). By the time you get the boots replaced you'll be cussing yourself for not spending the extra couple bucks on a whole axle.

3rd........ Get a Haynes, Chiltons, or FSM as itll be your best friend. Anything it cant tell you someone here can.

4th....... If your gonna replace the boots then you DEFINETLY want to go ahead and pull the axle. Youll have the outer, out of the spindle anyways, so all you have to do is pop it out of the trans. It'll make the job alot easier.


----------

